
Host your own app or have it hosted remotely? - jamongkad

======
timg
I started off hosting remotely, but my extremely cheep hosting plan limited my
CPU time excessively. Since I was behind a NAT, I had to do some proxying
tricks through my provider to serve from my home computer:

<http://programming.reddit.com/info/1e1a7/comments/c1e4ka>

That certainly worked well. Now that I have more money to burn and a big site
nearing launch though, I will definitely be trying out some dedicated hosting.

Basically the answer is: depends how broke you are.

~~~
eli
Yikes. I'd be afraid of my ISP cutting off service for TOS violations at an
inopportune time.

~~~
timg
Violating what TOS? Who would ban ssh? BTW, all of the static files are still
hosted on my original web host and I was using sshfs to transfer them. So the
bandwidth was really minimal.

------
jamongkad
I was wondering what would the best move be for my web app? To have it hosted
remotely? Would it depend on the nature of the app? What would put customer's
minds to ease when I pitch to them? thanks!

------
mattculbreth
Completely depends on what you're doing--what kind of app you're building. A
very good middle step is a VPS, which looks like your own server (full root,
shell access) but is actually a virtual server on another box. With the latest
virtualization in Linux this is a really good way to get cheap computing
power.

You can even get hosting companies to provide fully managed servers, which
means you just give them the app and they make sure it's always running and
healthy.

~~~
jamongkad
Will it be cheaper running my app on a virtual private server? The app I'm
currently working on now is a project management app written in Rails....So
since it contains project data from customers how could I pitch to them that
their data would be safe?

------
jamongkad
Let me rephrase my question....would you rather have your own web server for
your app? Or would you rather have it hosted remotely? which is cheaper? which
is better in the in long run?

